
Why Bitcoin Is Booming - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-bitcoin-is-booming-1499638932#
======
andirk
In my opinion, these subscription-only articles are not helpful to Hacker News
community. This is what I learned from this one: Bitcoin is booming because
it....

